# Awkward family photos -- pets....



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't see the problem.



http://awkwardfamilypetphotos.com/2011/ ... ookalikes/


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

HAHAHA! That is so cute and funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Way to cute and all of them are so fluffy! :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
:shock: 
Wait...since I got my long, long hair cut short, short, Jamie says I look like Snarf in the mornings.
:? 
Suddenly...this isn't so funny.... :roll:


----------

